# New MXL, ST 63 ct, with small dings



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

here are some crappy shots from my newest Leader, just bought today, unfortunately with two small dings, (see pics). I'm not sure if those could lead to a stress crack, but something tells me that with steel there's not much to worry about.. 

Just couldn't resist...... 

Best,
vlckx


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

I do not think you need worry about those dents.

Great find.


----------



## Rik H (May 11, 2007)

Just so you know, the next one on Marktplaats.nl in that size will be mine  

Congrats though, nice bike. Had one just like it (chrome lugs though), but one size too large for me and ended up selling it to a friend. Still kicking myself.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

You only need to worry if you do what I did, run into a curb at 20MPH. THat is a beauty, enjoy.

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> You only need to worry if you do what I did, run into a curb at 20MPH. THat is a beauty, enjoy.
> 
> b21


Not that you know anything about that right B?:sad:


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll try not to run into a curb at high speed..

Rik, yours was a real beauty with the chrome lugs and stays.Pity you had to sell.
The large sizes don't show up so often, I guess I was right on time with my bid. 
I'll keep my eyes open for another one for you!. 

I'm now in the process of building her up with campy stuff. I'll post pics when finished.

vlckx


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

FWIW, there are a good number of 60cm + Merckx's on Marketplaats right now, including both a 63 and a 64cm Corsa.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> Not that you know anything about that right B?:sad:



Well all things considered it could have a worse ending, Kerry. It's been sighted hanging in Carl Strong's shop, someday to get new tubes.....

b21


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> Well all things considered it could have a worse ending, Kerry. It's been sighted hanging in Carl Strong's shop, someday to get new tubes.....
> 
> b21


 b21,
what exactly happened to your mxl, you have any pics of the damaged frame?. 
Just curious..


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

vlckx said:


> b21,
> what exactly happened to your mxl, you have any pics of the damaged frame?.
> Just curious..


was actually a Corsa extra, and just like I said, I went into a curb at right angle at 20 mph. Out of respect for the previous owner, who doesn't know I owned his bike (sold thru intermediary), I haven't published pix of the bent TT and DT, but here is the wheel, almost split clean thru. I went over the bars. Carl Strong is going to let an apprentice work on it to get experience with lugs. Both tubes bent where they join the HT, and the fork was bent as well. Stupid accident, sad ending for a wonderful bike that I miss.


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

barry1021 said:


> was actually a Corsa extra, and just like I said, I went into a curb at right angle at 20 mph. Out of respect for the previous owner, who doesn't know I owned his bike (sold thru intermediary), I haven't published pix of the bent TT and DT, but here is the wheel, almost split clean thru. I went over the bars. Carl Strong is going to let an apprentice work on it to get experience with lugs. Both tubes bent where they join the HT, and the fork was bent as well. Stupid accident, sad ending for a wonderful bike that I miss.


ouch! that hurts! 
I have a corsa extra as well, so I know what you miss 
Good to hear that your frame is going to be restored, in a way.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

vlckx said:


> ouch! that hurts!
> I have a corsa extra as well, so I know what you miss
> Good to hear that your frame is going to be restored, in a way.


Fortunately, I have another one too. And an MXL. Carl said that modern steel tubing would have absorbed the impact. The paint was pretty unusual, as is your beautiful MXL, and I am a little embarassed about it because it was ALL pilot error. Toomanybikes and Zmud have found a nice custom tricycle for me, but I am determined to continue on two wheels. And yes if I wasn't wearing my helmet, I would probably be dead, as it is, not even a headache, so many long years on your beautiful rig, and wear a can on your head.

b21


----------

